# Utes, Bama game thread.....



## FROGGER

Lets do this... 


GO UTES!!!


----------



## proutdoors

They started out 'winning'.......the coin toss. :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER

proutdoors said:


> They started out 'winning'.......the coin toss. :mrgreen:


Its something... NICE SACK WOOOO HOOOO

Utes are looking good, keep it up UTES....


----------



## FROGGER

NICE FIRST PLAY...... and second play IT IS ON BABY WOOO HOOO


----------



## FROGGER

TOUCH DOWN UTES WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FROGGER

That was by far one of the best drives the utes have made all season KEEP IT UP UTES.... wooooo hoooo


----------



## FROGGER

INTERCEPTION WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO UTES.......


----------



## orvis1

Don't panic stick with what you do.... And the pass is intercepted... Go UTES! :mrgreen:


----------



## utfireman

That just happened.

In the words of Ricky Bobby. 


SHAKE AAAAND BAKE.


----------



## FROGGER

Great plays so far 3rd and goal Utes , punch it in now....


----------



## FROGGER

TOUCHDOWN UTES WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## orvis1

From a 11pt dog to up 2 tuchdown lead and we haven't played 1/2 the first quarter can you say R E S P E C T! Go Utes! :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH

OH HELL YEAH!!!

I'd be cheering for any Utah team tonight. Good stuff, Utes. They deserve a perfect season and to slap the BCS in the face.

The game is still young though. I'm liking what I see anyway.


----------



## FROGGER

Game is still young, Utes need to stay in this and play smart.....


----------



## FROGGER

Hope he is ok, that looked like it hurt....


----------



## FROGGER

we cant have penalties....


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Dumb mistake keeps the bama drive going


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Can you say ASS WHOOPING, but its still early...hopefully we can keep it going!!!!


----------



## FROGGER

GO UTES 21-0 GOOOOOOOO UTES 

Utes are on fire tonight....      *()* *()* -~|- -~|- -()/>- -()/- -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()* -~|- -()/>- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## FROGGER

I cannot beleive this... There is sooooooooo much ball to play.... not even the end of the first quarter..... GO UTES!!!

This is utah's game to lose....


----------



## orvis1

What was that about Utah not playing anyone and getting lucky every game again? They are looking good but bama is a good team and can come back on them and make it a game we are not out of the woods yet but I really like our chances! Can you picture fatbass now he has to be pounding down the drinks to numb the pain...


----------



## FROGGER

Man coffee has some legs....better watch that man...


----------



## Comrade Duck

I did not see this one coming! Utes look great. Alabama looks shell shocked. Unbelievable.

Shane


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

If somebody would have told me that the 1st quarter would end 21-0 I would have told them that UT was in trouble.....who could have seen this coming.

Go UTES


----------



## Riverrat77

Its early and they're settling in... Roll Tide!!!


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Its early and they're settling in... Roll Tide!!!


Took you a while to chime in, I'm guessing it's because you were so puckered from talking smack all week. -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its early and they're settling in... Roll Tide!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Took you a while to chime in, I'm guessing it's because you were so puckered from talking smack all week. -_O-
Click to expand...

Ummm no, actually, I was driving to get my daughter. Nice try... looks like the Utes defense is going to start feeling a little pain. They better teach those dbs to cover somebody... he was burned bad... nice hole there up the middle too. :?


----------



## utfireman

Keep running that clock down bama. You to far behind to win on that option. haha


----------



## idiot with a bow

I saw this coming.... Utah wants it more, it means more to them.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

idiot with a bow said:


> I saw this coming.... Utah wants it more, it means more to them.


Sorry man I have to call a huge BS on that one....if u saw this coming u r as crazy as Tree says! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer is concerned for riverrat's mental well being. He wanted me to pass that along.


----------



## Riverrat77

Nice throw Brian... your team is the one wearing white. Maybe he was a little freaked out because his O line is giving him.... NO TIME.... :lol: 

What he needs to worry about is kick coverage... :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Where has he been anyway?


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Where has he been anyway?


He is in 'timeout' for a while. He was a bad boy to one of the Mods a few days back. :evil:


----------



## orvis1

Big lead gone... Uh oh.... The big MO has switched to bama....


----------



## idiot with a bow

My TV pooped out just long enough to miss that punt return...

I am the difference in this game...


----------



## proutdoors

Lucky on the fumble recovery.


----------



## proutdoors

idiot with a bow said:


> My TV pooped out just long enough to miss that punt return...
> 
> I am the difference in this game...


You must have DirectTV like me. :?


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has he been anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> He is in 'timeout' for a while. He was a bad boy to one of the Mods a few days back. :evil:
Click to expand...

Oh, that stinks. Your right about that fumble... they probably would have called him down anyway. This is going to be a good one... dammit, I gotta go make dinner. :evil:


----------



## idiot with a bow

I have Dish Network. All I lost was the HD channel. Still sucks...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Refs blew that one on the shift...as long as the lineman doesnt put his hand down he can shift without a false start, and the center was the only on with his hand down.

Stupid refs


----------



## proutdoors

I may be losing my signal due to snow piling up on the dish. It's coming down big time out here.


----------



## idiot with a bow

I want to be in Bama's locker room at halftime. Saban is going to explode...


----------



## FROGGER

Utes are slowing it down which is smart, burn that clock...


that runback is not what they needed....terrible tackling...


----------



## Dead Drifter

Any one notice the block in the back on Bama return for a touchdown? Refs didn't.

UTES WIN THE FIRST HALF!!! BAMA IS IN SHOCK. THEIR COACH IS LOSING HIS COOL ALREADY.

Who will win the second half and by how much?


----------



## utfireman

Bart, text me back you fool. I need some info for this operating plan


----------



## utfireman

Bart, text me back you fool. I need some info for this operating plan


----------



## Dead Drifter

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Refs blew that one on the shift...as long as the lineman doesnt put his hand down he can shift without a false start, and the center was the only on with his hand down.
> 
> Stupid refs


They said you cannot make a quick shift on the offense with the purpose of drawing the other team offsides. Nice try though. If it was legal, more teams would be doing it more often.


----------



## Dead Drifter

Stick with your team Fatbass. Sometimes teams will come in and flash in the pan and then fizzle out.

Utah needs to come into the second half with another totally unexpected game plan. First half was pure brilliance.


----------



## FROGGER

fatbass said:


> Utah has the country's respect now. That's all I could have asked for. Second half is Bama's.
> O|*
> 
> I could be wrong again. *\-\*


Lets all hope so...

GO UTES!!!


----------



## utfireman

Bama is not a come form behind team. They are going to have a hard time making those points up. Utah will still continue to score. As long as their is no turnover's in the second half, this will be Utah's game.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Which band do you think was better?


----------



## Dead Drifter

Don't count your scalps before you skin them.

I hope your right, though.

I can't remember cheering so hard for Utah!


----------



## Dead Drifter

idiot with a bow said:


> Which band do you think was better?


The Utes. Since the Ute band was in Utah long before the white man.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

not good.


----------



## proutdoors

Turnover. Utes better be careful!


----------



## Riverrat77

That just happened!!! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Dead Drifter said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":1shp2uqu]Which band do you think was better?


The Utes. Since the Ute band was in Utah long before the white man.[/quote:1shp2uqu]

Dude, thats hilarious!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> That just happened!!! :lol:


Uh, that's why I posted it.


----------



## Riverrat77

I was talking about the score. That play action then get the ball to Coffee is a great idea... until Utah jumps that route and its a pick six.


----------



## proutdoors

Nice non-tackles Bama defense! :?


----------



## Riverrat77

Christ... you guys mind tackling somebody?? Terrible... they had em stopped twice. :roll:


----------



## idiot with a bow

Riley, 

Confusing...

Brian


----------



## proutdoors

I have to thank you riverrat, if it weren't for all your bad mouthing the MWC I wouldn't be watching a very good game. I understand why fatbass was thinking his team would roll tide roll since he is a fan and i would expect nothing less, but you running down the MWC and talking about 'real' football is making YOU look silly now IMHO! Thanks again. :mrgreen:


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Coffee down. Good for the Utes. Hate to see someone hurt, but this helps us.


----------



## FROGGER

Oh he shanked it, YES!!!!

GO UTES!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

one more touchdown and it's out of reach for 'Bama


----------



## FROGGER

12 Volt Man said:


> one more touchdown and it's out of reach for 'Bama


This game is going to the wire, i hope i am wrong and the utes hold them and score...

GO UTES!!!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow

Good way to start the 4th...


----------



## FROGGER

idiot with a bow said:


> Good way to start the 4th...


Minus the bad field position... they need to capitalize on this...


----------



## idiot with a bow

They should have done the 3rd down jump...


----------



## proutdoors

Did that ball hit the Ute on the leg?


----------



## FROGGER

proutdoors said:


> Did that ball hit the Ute on the leg?


I thought so as well but didnt get the replay... ????


----------



## proutdoors

Big break on the ruling.


----------



## idiot with a bow

I declare this game officially over. Congratulations Utah. You have just made my Cougars irrelevant. You are now our big brothers. I still hate you all on a very personal and collective level...


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Getting sloppy.


----------



## FROGGER

idiot with a bow said:


> I declare this game officially over. Congratulations Utah. You have just made my Cougars irrelevant. You are now our big brothers. I still hate you all on a very personal and collective level...


Not over yet, and your cougars were always irrelevant... 

Hold them UTES

GO UTES!!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

YES!


----------



## idiot with a bow

over....


----------



## proutdoors

It's over now!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Unsportsmanlike? My arse. This is the freakin' Sugar Bowl.


----------



## FROGGER

GO UTES!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## buggsz24

After humiliating the once number one team in the nation as no one else had this year (including florida), and as the only undefeated team still standing the Utes *deserve* a number one ranking when the final polls come out.

Congrats utes


----------



## FROGGER

Alabama is frustrated and showing it... let the dirty play begin...

GO UTES!!!!!


----------



## HOGAN

UNDEFEATED!!!!! BAM! 04' Utes are now the 08' UTES!!!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man

Huge congrats to the Utes. It's over. Well done.


----------



## proutdoors

Very impressive U of U. You done did good.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

[youtube:tq72vbl3]http://www.youtube.com/v/1L1saYyNHYs&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:tq72vbl3]


----------



## FROGGER

SUCK ON THAT.... woooooo hooooooo

The only undefeated team in the league... 


and some of you said they were overrated....


GO UTES!!!


----------



## proutdoors

Man is coyoteslayer fired up, he wants to ask riverrat77 "What is your LAME excuse now"? I just the messenger.


----------



## proutdoors

fatbass, CS says he still has a new avatar picked out for you. 8)


----------



## trouthunter1

*HOW BOUT DEM' UTES BABY?????*

-()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## Nor-tah

Holy Utes!!! That was an IMPRESSIVE ballgame!!! I am a believer!!! I still love my Cougs but was cheering ALL RED tonight!!!! A TON of people lost a TON of money tonight!!! Wow what a game!!


----------



## FROGGER

*()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -()/>- -()/>- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *(())* *(())* -*|*- -~|- -()/>- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -~|- -~|- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *(())* *OOO* *OOO* O*-- O*-- O*-- -*|*- -*|*- *\-\* -()/- -()/- -()/- -8/- -_O- -8/- -*|*- O*-- _O\ _O\ _O\ |-O-| *OOO* o-|| /**|**\ *(())* *(())* -*|*-

Oh and GO UTES!!!!


----------



## Comrade Duck

WOW!

Shane


----------



## Huge29

All props to the Utes; what a game! BTW was Ludwig not calling the plays? It looked way to genius for his abilities??? Regardless, congrats! I love the fact that the BCS guys will shutup and secondly that the credit will go the MWC, way to go!


----------



## Riverrat77

Comrade Duck said:


> WOW!
> 
> Shane


Pretty much.... wow. Tell CS that Bama played like crap... they have no excuse and nobody to blame but themselves for losing this game. Spotting Utah that big of a lead in the first quarter?? Inexusable. Missed tackles when they should have been looking a 3 and out in the face?? Are you kidding me? My 10 year old daughter tackles our squirrelly little dog better than that. Good win for the U program but while all the commentators are getting high off the instant adrenaline rush from this game, I'll be the first to say they're not national champions... and won't be even after the bowls play out. This team.. they're good but if Bama doesn't play a totally mistake filled game, different story. I just asked my Ute fan buddy if he really thinks this team runs with USC, Florida, Texas or even OU. I don't think he'll say yes.... in fact he'll probably tell me to F off or something witty like that. :lol: Meh, guess I'll have to settle for the good times already had.... sure would have been nice to see the Utes exposed but hopefully Florida or Texas blows out their opponents so folks can see the difference. I am glad that Barry Switzer said what he said.... because its true. I'd take a one loss team like Florida, USC or Texas over Utahs 13-0 knowing who and how they played any day of the week. Pretty sure the voters will too. Guess its one more season steering opinions towards at least a plus one setup or at least some sort of interconference championship games for the smaller conferences so there can be a definite champion one way or another. I don't think Utah winning all their games and this ONE game is enough to shake up who gets auto bids for the BCS either.... its gotta be more than one team delivering the goods or it just won't happen. If TCU had knocked the snot out of BSU by 20 or so, then it might have more impact.... Utah, TCU or BYU just need to jump ship to get a real shot at a national title. Man... I bet after reading this CS will be frothing at the mouth.... shouldn't have gotten yourself in trouble man... we could have had some good stuff going on building up to this game and I'm sure you'd be chewing me out like crazy right about now. :lol: Good night fellas and oh yeah.....

Congrats to the Utes on the win and the record. 8)


----------



## DeadI

WOW! What a game. I do believe that that was the best bowl game of the year so far. And a good chance of the whole bowl season. Congrats to the UTES what an impressive display of football.


----------



## Riverrat77

Pro... is he having seizures yet?? You better chain him down.... I don't want some wheelchair crashing through my window tonight. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN

Riley, did you even watch the same football games I did this year??? Are you even a Ute fan a little???? All you say is there are teams better than Utah. But in fact there are none. You can argue there are but in reality, I can argue there are not and in reality there are not any teams better than Utah. There is no way of proving it without a playoff. Utah is as good as any of the teams you mentioned above, could they lose, yes, but they also could win, never know, all you can go off is records, who was up for the big games and who was not. Utes are as good as any of the teams in the nation and could beat any team in the nation on the right day. As far as I am concerned they are the best team in the nation without doubt.


----------



## Riverrat77

HOGAN said:


> As far as I am concerned they are the best team in the nation without doubt.


Yeah, I'm aware. Doesnt' make it so... but we're all entitled to our opinion I guess. Like I said in the other thread, this is just another reason there should be a playoff or at least some sort of plus one and even that would cause everyone to freak out... because who would get to play in the plus one game? It would take a complete shakeup or nothing at all and this is why. There are five teams right now that are worthy of a shot at a title because of how they've played this season and how the ones left standing will probably play in their bowl games. There is a lot more to being a national champ than playing 13 games and surviving them all. Notice I didn't say winning... if winning games was all it was about, then yeah, the Utes would be flat out champs... no question. However, its obvious thats not all its about or we'd be waiting till the 8th to see the Utes play. Hate it, I know you will.... but its the truth. The rankings bear that out, regardless of what you or I or anyone else thinks.


----------



## Chaser

Riverrat77 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Shane
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.... wow. Tell CS that Bama played like crap... they have no excuse and nobody to blame but themselves for losing this game. Spotting Utah that big of a lead in the first quarter?? Inexusable. Missed tackles when they should have been looking a 3 and out in the face?? Are you kidding me? My 10 year old daughter tackles our squirrelly little dog better than that. Good win for the U program but while all the commentators are getting high off the instant adrenaline rush from this game, I'll be the first to say they're not national champions... and won't be even after the bowls play out. This team.. they're good but if Bama doesn't play a totally mistake filled game, different story. I just asked my Ute fan buddy if he really thinks this team runs with USC, Florida, Texas or even OU. I don't think he'll say yes.... in fact he'll probably tell me to F off or something witty like that. :lol: Meh, guess I'll have to settle for the good times already had.... sure would have been nice to see the Utes exposed but hopefully Florida or Texas blows out their opponents so folks can see the difference. I am glad that Barry Switzer said what he said.... because its true. I'd take a one loss team like Florida, USC or Texas over Utahs 13-0 knowing who and how they played any day of the week. Pretty sure the voters will too. Guess its one more season steering opinions towards at least a plus one setup or at least some sort of interconference championship games for the smaller conferences so there can be a definite champion one way or another. I don't think Utah winning all their games and this ONE game is enough to shake up who gets auto bids for the BCS either.... its gotta be more than one team delivering the goods or it just won't happen. If TCU had knocked the snot out of BSU by 20 or so, then it might have more impact.... Utah, TCU or BYU just need to jump ship to get a real shot at a national title. Man... I bet after reading this CS will be frothing at the mouth.... shouldn't have gotten yourself in trouble man... we could have had some good stuff going on building up to this game and I'm sure you'd be chewing me out like crazy right about now. :lol: Good night fellas and oh yeah.....
> 
> Congrats to the Utes on the win and the record. 8)
Click to expand...

Oh COME ON Riverrat77!!! Giving Alabama excuses, like they didn't play THEIR game! PAAAALEEASE!!! 8 Sacks, all because of UTAH's speed and pressure. Alabama only threw 2 ints and had ONE fumble!. In any other game, against any of their SEC opponents, that would be considered par for the course, so don't act like Alabama MADE mistakes on their own accord... they were FORCED into them by a great Utah defense. Face it, they got their butts whipped! Even Fatbass, the biggest Bama fan on this forum gave them the props they are due. Put em up against ANY of the other teams, they have the same shot they did against Alabama. Although a bit shakey throughout the regular season, it should be apparent now how good they are. Good teams find a way to win games, and improve on themselves throughout the season. Utah did just that.

GOOD WIN UTES!!!


----------



## proutdoors

riverrat, you are pathetic! I am in no way a utefan, but your post trying to say Alabama lost the game more than utah won it is LAAAAAAAAAAME! Utah took it right to the Crimson Tide from the get go. Alabama was stunned that Utah didn't just stand there in awe of the 'greatness' like you would of done. Utah won't be national Champs, and I doubt they could run the tables on USC, Florida, Oklahoma, and Texas, but neither could any of the aforementioned teams run the tables IMHO. Utah most definitely DESERVES to be considered for the Title, they beat TCU that will end up in the Top Ten, Alabama that is a Top Ten team, Oregon State the team that beat the BEST team in NCAA, and BYU in a HUGE rivalry game. To say they don't deserve to be in the mix is beyond ignorant and shows your biased view.

FWIW, the non-BCS teams are now 3-1 in BCS games, how ANYONE can say the teams in the 'lesser' conferences don't belong in the BCS is beyond me. How Ohio State, Virginia Tech, and Cincinnati belong over Utah, TCU, Boise State is evidence of built in bias on how teams are selected, it is NOT based on how they play on the field for sure.


----------



## utfireman

Riley, I was once told a quote that has stuck with me, and I think it fits you right now.

Justification is like masterbation, you only screw yourself. 

Instead of saying I was wrong. You come back with that post justifiying the lost. Your something else. Keep that BS coming, the night is young and I need to keep laughing.


----------



## gwailow

To say that the Utes couldn't hang with Florida, USC etc. is just silly. Is there a chance that they might lose? Sure, is there a chance that they knock the other teams teeth in like what happened tonight? I think so! They did beat Oregon State who beat USC and they did just beat Alabama who was a few calls in the fourth quarter from beating Florida, and they did beat TCU, who held OU to their lowest point total of the season....Would they win? Who knows, but after beating the team that was #1 for almost half the season, beating 4 ranked teams and going 13-0...there is no reason they shouldn't be considered for #1.


----------



## orvis1

Let me start off by saying that Utah owned bama in almost every way you could be owned. Once again it is to bad that we will never know just how good this Utah team is because of the current system we are in. They likely will be #2 or #3 in the country which is about the best a non-bcs school can do. I also want to congratulate FatBass for being the class guy he is. He congratulated the victors, complimented his oponents, and is paying his bet like a man should good on you fatbass. Even pro is congratulating the utes on a history making season and victory once again classy comments pro I tip my hat to you. This win should earn utah and the MWC the respect they have EARNED. Riley you are really grasping at straws tonight my friend. The only scores bama got were a special teams score and when the Utes gave the ball over in nearly the red zone. Utah took them out of there game plan, punched them in the mouth, and earned this win. If this doesn't earn Utah and the MWC some respect even from a hater like you, I don't know what else you are looking for. Great game, great season, and they did it with class!


----------



## Chaser

orvis1 said:


> Let me start off by saying that Utah owned bama in almost every way you could be owned. Once again it is to bad that we will never know just how good this Utah team is because of the current system we are in. They likely will be #2 or #3 in the country which is about the best a non-bcs school can do. I also want to congratulate FatBass for being the class guy he is. He congratulated the victors, complimented his oponents, and is paying his bet like a man should good on you fatbass. Even pro is congratulating the utes on a history making season and victory once again classy comments pro I tip my hat to you. This win should earn utah and the MWC the respect they have EARNED. Riley you are really grasping at straws tonight my friend. The only scores bama got were a special teams score and when the Utes gave the ball over in nearly the red zone. Utah took them out of there game plan, punched them in the mouth, and earned this win. If this doesn't earn Utah and the MWC some respect even from a hater like you, I don't know what else you are looking for. Great game, great season, and they did it with class!


+1. Well said Orvie.


> and they did it with class!


Go check out what the Bama fans at tidefans.net have said in this regard. Let's just say they disagree. They're even trying to say that Urban Meyer helped them out! Pretty pathetic. Take the loss like a true sportsman, and admit that the other team was better.


----------



## STEVO

[quote="Riverrat77] There is a lot more to being a national champ than playing 13 games and surviving them all. Notice I didn't say winning... if winning games was all it was about, then yeah, the Utes would be flat out champs... no question. .[/quote]

Its all about winning games. Any sport that is played is all about WINNING. Why does any team even suit up week after week?? TO WIN GAMES. Its pretty sad if you can win every game you are given & not have the chance to be the champion. What is the goal of EVERY team at the begining of the season?? TO WIN GAMES AND BE THE CHAMPION. Same goes for NFL, NBA, NHL, Nascar...............(You see a pattern here??)

Arent you the same guy that stormed the field with the rest of the Ute fans after they won that game you went to?? :roll:


----------



## Comrade Duck

Riverrat77 said:


> Pretty much.... wow. Tell CS that Bama played like crap... they have no excuse and nobody to blame but themselves for losing this game. Spotting Utah that big of a lead in the first quarter?? Inexusable. Missed tackles when they should have been looking a 3 and out in the face?? Are you kidding me? My 10 year old daughter tackles our squirrelly little dog better than that. Good win for the U program but while all the commentators are getting high off the instant adrenaline rush from this game, I'll be the first to say they're not national champions... and won't be even after the bowls play out. This team.. they're good but if Bama doesn't play a totally mistake filled game, different story. I just asked my Ute fan buddy if he really thinks this team runs with USC, Florida, Texas or even OU. I don't think he'll say yes.... in fact he'll probably tell me to F off or something witty like that. :lol: Meh, guess I'll have to settle for the good times already had.... sure would have been nice to see the Utes exposed but hopefully Florida or Texas blows out their opponents so folks can see the difference. I am glad that Barry Switzer said what he said.... because its true. I'd take a one loss team like Florida, USC or Texas over Utahs 13-0 knowing who and how they played any day of the week. Pretty sure the voters will too. Guess its one more season steering opinions towards at least a plus one setup or at least some sort of interconference championship games for the smaller conferences so there can be a definite champion one way or another. I don't think Utah winning all their games and this ONE game is enough to shake up who gets auto bids for the BCS either.... its gotta be more than one team delivering the goods or it just won't happen. If TCU had knocked the snot out of BSU by 20 or so, then it might have more impact.... Utah, TCU or BYU just need to jump ship to get a real shot at a national title. Man... I bet after reading this CS will be frothing at the mouth.... shouldn't have gotten yourself in trouble man... we could have had some good stuff going on building up to this game and I'm sure you'd be chewing me out like crazy right about now. :lol: Good night fellas and oh yeah.....
> 
> Congrats to the Utes on the win and the record. 8)


Again, WOW!

Riley, the only thing more pathetic than the trash talking you have done over the last few days is the fact that you're still trying to convince everyone that you weren't wrong.

Shane


----------



## Dead Drifter

Great game! Utes ruled from start to finish.

I remember when BYU went undefeated in 84 and won the national championship. Ute fans were some of the worst at claiming BYU didn't deserve it. How times can change and the Utes are singing a different tune now.

I think the Utes have as much right as BYU did in 84 to claim a championship.


----------



## buggsz24

Dead Drifter said:


> I remember when BYU went undefeated in 84 and won the national championship. Ute fans were some of the worst at claiming BYU didn't deserve it. How times can change and the Utes are singing a different tune now.


If anything the Utes should be pissed off that an average 1984 team was awarded the championship simply because they were the last ones standing after wading through a weak schedule. Had that not happened, Utah just might have two glass trophies in their locker room.

Good games Utes, congrats. Fatbass, you loss with as much class as you won with, good on ya.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

From a true-blue COOG -- I never cheered louder or celebrated more! Way to go UTES!!! Great game...a butt kicking, a spanking, a shellacking, a pounding. UTES are #1...Florida beat BAMA 31-20, Utes beat 'em 31-17. 

I wonder if there were some phone calls between Urban and Kyle???

Awesome game. See you in November!!!


----------



## flyguy7

> Pretty much.... wow. Tell CS that Bama played like crap... they have no excuse and nobody to blame but themselves for losing this game. Spotting Utah that big of a lead in the first quarter?? Inexusable. Missed tackles when they should have been looking a 3 and out in the face?? Are you kidding me? My 10 year old daughter tackles our squirrelly little dog better than that. Good win for the U program but while all the commentators are getting high off the instant adrenaline rush from this game, I'll be the first to say they're not national champions... and won't be even after the bowls play out. This team.. they're good but if Bama doesn't play a totally mistake filled game, different story. I just asked my Ute fan buddy if he really thinks this team runs with USC, Florida, Texas or even OU. I don't think he'll say yes.... in fact he'll probably tell me to F off or something witty like that. Meh, guess I'll have to settle for the good times already had.... sure would have been nice to see the Utes exposed but hopefully Florida or Texas blows out their opponents so folks can see the difference. I am glad that Barry Switzer said what he said.... because its true. I'd take a one loss team like Florida, USC or Texas over Utahs 13-0 knowing who and how they played any day of the week. Pretty sure the voters will too. Guess its one more season steering opinions towards at least a plus one setup or at least some sort of interconference championship games for the smaller conferences so there can be a definite champion one way or another. I don't think Utah winning all their games and this ONE game is enough to shake up who gets auto bids for the BCS either.... its gotta be more than one team delivering the goods or it just won't happen. If TCU had knocked the snot out of BSU by 20 or so, then it might have more impact.... Utah, TCU or BYU just need to jump ship to get a real shot at a national title. Man... I bet after reading this CS will be frothing at the mouth.... shouldn't have gotten yourself in trouble man... we could have had some good stuff going on building up to this game and I'm sure you'd be chewing me out like crazy right about now. Good night fellas and oh yeah.....


LOL, I think you forgot to pass after the puff puff!


----------



## Dead Drifter

buggsz24 said:


> Dead Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when BYU went undefeated in 84 and won the national championship. Ute fans were some of the worst at claiming BYU didn't deserve it. How times can change and the Utes are singing a different tune now.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything the Utes should be **** off that an average 1984 team was awarded the championship simply because they were the last ones standing after wading through a weak schedule. Had that not happened, Utah just might have two glass trophies in their locker room.
> 
> Good games Utes, congrats. Fatbass, you loss with as much class as you won with, good on ya.
Click to expand...

Funny, that's the same thing the media was saying about the Utah team this year. How can they claim a national championship with the mediocre teams thay have played. They never had to face the same tough teams week in and week out like teams in the "BIG" conferences did. U fans need to stop worrying so much about BYU and enjoy their own success.


----------



## flyguy7

****, dead drifter, your getting a little whiney about your coogs tonight aren't ya?



> U fans need to stop worrying so much about BYU and enjoy their own success.


YOU are the one who keeps bringing up the coogs, nobody else...


----------



## GRIFF

I am beginning to think that coyoteslayer is Nostradamus. CS can you tell me if I am going to draw the Henries tag this year?
I think Riverrat must be really tired of eating crow. Did he predict any game right this season?

Later,
Griff


----------



## FROGGER

He is not the only one bringing up BYU and 1984, the UTES deserve this check out the poll about half way down. I will say it again, the UTES flat out spanked bama and i for one would not say they could not do the same to any other team....

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/9022 ... a?MSNHPHMA



> This isn't 1984 BYU; that Cougars team didn't beat anyone as good as the 2008 Oregon State team, much less a TCU or an Alabama. This isn't 2004 Utah or 1999 Marshall or 1998 Tulane. So where, really, should Utah be put in the final rankings? If you're going to say No. 1, no matter what happens in the BCS championship game, it's hard to argue


----------



## Dead Drifter

You just don't get it do you?
It was the 84 BYU team and some of their other teams through that era, that was layig the ground work for a good conference WAC or MWC. BYU was trying to scedule the USCs, the Irish, the Miami and other top teams to get credability to their conference. You have to have good teams in the conference to get credit in college ball. That is why BYU has always praised the teams in the WAC and MWC. No patsy conference will have a team win the national championship until most of the teams in that conference can beat the BIG BOYs like Utah did last night.

It has nothing to do with BYU against Utah, it has to do with strength of conference and strength of schedule. The only teams in the MWC that helped give Utah some credability was their wins over TCU and BYU. Those wins make Utah better. Why give the media and the national powers something to discredit the U by contnually saying BYU and TCU suck?


----------



## HOGAN

I never said TCU sucked as for BYU they speak for themselves.


----------



## jahan

I was one of a couple that thought the Utes would beat Bama from the start. I am not going to take anything away from Bama they are a young team that had some unfortunate injuries and suspensions. They will be a force to reckon with next year I have a feeling. That game was awesome, it was good for the MWC. Oh BTW, the Utes would beat USC no problem IMO. :mrgreen: 8) Go Utes.


----------



## jahan

One more thing, I have gain the utmost respect for several people on this forum. Many people who don't care for the Utes or maybe their team was playing was very respectable and I think the Ute fans should give the same respect back.


----------



## FROGGER

jahan said:


> One more thing, I have gain the utmost respect for several people on this forum. Many people who don't care for the Utes or maybe their team was playing was very respectable and I think the Ute fans should give the same respect back.


Do you have examples or are you just talking out of your ASS  .. I think for the most part a vast majority of Y and U fans have been respectful :?:


----------



## GaryFish

The Utes played a GREAT game from the beginning and showed they can play with any team in the country. Great job on not only a great game Utes, but a great year. That is one heckofa good football team there. Well done.


----------



## flyguy7

> Why give the media and the national powers something to discredit the U by contnually saying BYU and TCU suck?


Do you really think the national media is searching around on Utahwildlife.net to find a reason not to put the Utes in a national championship? Dead drifter, you're a classic Y fan who doesn't watch any football games other than the occasional byu game a year and thinks they know more about college football than most. The Y layed the ground work for nothing! :roll: It was a different conference and a different championship system. It has nothing to do with what we are talking about here. The Y schedule in 84 was a joke compared to what the Utes played this year. Try listening to something else other than 1160 sports!


----------



## seniorsetterguy

flyguy7 said:


> Why give the media and the national powers something to discredit the U by contnually saying BYU and TCU suck?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think the national media is searching around on Utahwildlife.net to find a reason not to put the Utes in a national championship? Dead drifter, you're a classic Y fan who doesn't watch any football games other than the occasional byu game a year and thinks they know more about college football than most. The Y layed the ground work for nothing! :roll: It was a different conference and a different championship system. It has nothing to do with what we are talking about here. The Y schedule in 84 was a joke compared to what the Utes played this year. Try listening to something else other than 1160 sports!
Click to expand...

Definitely fits the definition of "trash" talk...nothing in there worth keeping! :lol:

The Utes were awesome last night...Cougars have also had some glory days...both will have more in the future. It's all good.


----------



## Dead Drifter

flyguy7
It seems I know as much about football as you do fly fishing. I've heard quite a bit about you as a guide, but I don't come on here and belttle your supposed know-it-all knowledge. Grow up dude.


----------



## flyguy7

What the hell does this have to do with sports?


----------



## seniorsetterguy

I respectfully disagree with your assessment of the Cougars and their history and their contribution to the conference and it's standing among other conferences across the nation. And the Cougars need not be bad and worthless for Utah to be great. Utah's status was improved with its victory over BYU. If BYU had no wins or no national standing, Utah's outstanding accomplishments this year would have been a bit less impressive...IMHO.


----------



## Dead Drifter

flyguy7
Nothing. It has to do with your attitude towards my opinion on sports. You can disagree with what I say without claiming I watch none of the games. You just come across as someone who is zeroing in on just my comments on several threads.


----------



## Dead Drifter

seniorsetterguy said:


> I respectfully disagree with your assessment of the Cougars and their history and their contribution to the conference and it's standing among other conferences across the nation. And the Cougars need not be bad and worthless for Utah to be great. Utah's status was improved with its victory over BYU. If BYU had no wins or no national standing, Utah's outstanding accomplishments this year would have been a bit less impressive...IMHO.


I agree that history plays a big role in the perception of a teams greatness. That's why there was so much hype over Alabama. Storied histoy of programs are huge and the longevity of programs with winning traditions means a lot.


----------



## flyguy7

> I respectfully disagree with your assessment of the Cougars and their history and their contribution to the conference and it's standing among other conferences across the nation. And the Cougars need not be bad and worthless for Utah to be great. Utah's status was improved with its victory over BYU. If BYU had no wins or no national standing, Utah's outstanding accomplishments this year would have been a bit less impressive...IMHO.


good points. I think one of the biggest points that is missed is recruiting. The better a conference does, the more recruits are going to be interested in ALL teams in the conference, thus making it even better.


----------



## mjschijf

I haven't logged on for a while, and this is my first time seeing this thread. I just spent the past half hour reading all 14 pages of this topic, and there is definitely some interesting stuff happening that I'd like to comment on.

First off, HUGE congrats to the Utes. They certainly saved their best for last against Alabama. I honestly thought the Utes would win the game, but I don't think anyone could have imagined them taking it to the Tide from the get-go and putting 21 points on the board in the first quarter. I became nervous after 'bama cut the lead to 21 - 17 in the 3rd quarter, but I was impressed with the way the Utes came right back and scored a big TD to get it back to a two possession game. After that, there was no looking back.

I'd also like to give huge props to Fatbass for being gracious in defeat and congratulating the Utes on their awesome season. It's much easier to place blame on injuries, bad calls, playing like crap, etc. than it is to fully congratulate the other team on playing a great game. Good on you man. 

Also, good on Pro and all the rest of you BYU fans for supporting the Utes and being more than willing to congratulate them on the victory. There is no doubt in my mind that the Mountain West was better than the ACC and at least as good, if not better, than the Big 10. It goes without saying that the BCS needs a huge shakeup, or just an altogether abondonment. 

Riverrat77-You know I love you man, but come on dude. Your comments from earlier in this thread were ridiculous. How can you say with any degree of certaintly that the Utes wouldn't be able to compete with Florida, Oklahoma, etc. if the Utes beat Alabama by more points than Florida did? :? Like other people have already said, maybe the Utes would lose to these teams, maybe they'd win, but there is no doubt in my mind they are on the same level, and would at the very least play them VERY competitively. Also, you said Alabama "played like crap". That is such a bad argument, it's almost laughable. Alabama may not have showed up with their best game, but that was a result of how the Utes played. What's the excuse for 8 sacks? Utah's defensive line flat out DOMINATED Alabama's offensive line. 

All you can do is beat the teams on your schedule, and that's exactly what the Utes did. They may not have had the strongest schedule in the nation. However, wins against TCU (who went on to beat previously undefeated Boise State in Poinsettia Bowl), Oregon State (coming off a win against number 1 USC), BYU (huge rivalry and previously ranked top 10), and Alabama (previously number 1 team in the nation) to go along with their other 8 wins, and NO losses certainly gives them a ligitimate argument for number 1. Especially when nobody else in the nation is undefeated. They would receive my vote for national champs, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## Huge29

mjschijf said:


> I'd also like to give huge props to Fatbass for being gracious in defeat and congratulating the Utes on their awesome season. It's much easier to place blame on injuries, bad calls, playing like crap, etc. than it is to fully congratulate the other team on playing a great game. Good on you man.


Good point mishdlaksdjflksdjfkjdif, I saw this video by an Okie fan from their BCS loss two years ago, quite comical to say the least:
[youtube:2abwzh03]http://www.youtube.com/v/mOYJiMDHhlY&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2abwzh03] 
"If it weren't for those 7 FLUKES we would have won back in '82 and I would be soaking it up with my soul mate..." Good on ya' FB for taking it like a man!


----------



## mjschijf

Huge29 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to give huge props to Fatbass for being gracious in defeat and congratulating the Utes on their awesome season. It's much easier to place blame on injuries, bad calls, playing like crap, etc. than it is to fully congratulate the other team on playing a great game. Good on you man.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point mishdlaksdjflksdjfkjdif, I saw this video by an Okie fan from their BCS loss two years ago, quite comical to say the least:
> [youtube:2sptw6tj]http://www.youtube.com/v/mOYJiMDHhlY&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2sptw6tj]
> "If it weren't for those 7 FLUKES we would have won back in '82 and I would be soaking it up with my soul mate..." Good on ya' FB for taking it like a man!
Click to expand...

 -BaHa!-

That is awesome, Huge. That is pretty ridiculous if an Oklahoma fan made that video. It looks more like the kind of video a Boise State fan would make to poke fun at Oklahoma fans who thought it was a fluke victory.

To this day, that is the best football game I have ever seen.


----------



## Riverrat77

mjschijf said:


> Riverrat77-You know I love you man, but come on dude. Your comments from earlier in this thread were ridiculous. How can you say with any degree of certaintly that the Utes wouldn't be able to compete with Florida, Oklahoma, etc. if the Utes beat Alabama by more points than Florida did? :? Like other people have already said, maybe the Utes would lose to these teams, maybe they'd win, but there is no doubt in my mind they are on the same level, and would at the very least play them VERY competitively. *Also, you said Alabama "played like crap". That is such a bad argument, it's almost laughable.*


How so? The Bama receivers dropped passes or weren't thrown to when they had torched the Utah secondary... oh yeah, just like I said they would and I don't remember a Utah lineman coming over to the Bama side and missing two fieldgoals for the Tide. How was that because of Utah again? The very first dropped pass in the endzone?? At least a step on the Utah defender.... Utah played well when they were presented opportunities, Bama didn't capitalize on theirs. I'd say more but this is how it looks to me. People right now are caught up in all the hype about the "undefeated record" and all that crap.... Utah played like shiz in half their games this year... hardly national champion caliber play from a team that is supposedly great. Utah didn't beat Bama, Bama beat Bama. Those thirteen points... thats your ball game right there. Don't think so... well, you better hit the rewind button and watch that game again... once the Tide got rolling, sure didn't take em long to catch those "overpowering" Utes. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Utah out play Bama flat out.Bama come out and thought they would walk all over utah and they got wipped flat out.


----------



## Riverrat77

Don't get me wrong.. good win for the Utes and the program but missed opportunities cost the Tide more than them just being "flat out outplayed". They had their shots and didn't take advantage. Sorry, to beat even mediocre teams you have to get points, any points, when you have the chance. Oh... tackling a player in open space... that tends to help too. Anyone care to review the game and count missed tackles that wound up as huge gainers when there should have been a stop forcing a punt? Last I checked, the team with the most points is the winner when the gun goes off and *Utah won the game but they certainly weren't overpowering all game long and thats pretty much been the story of their season...* I think where they were ranked before the game is just about spot on based on how they've made it through their season but what do I know, I just watch all the games and comment on them, like everyone else here. 8)


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Utah didn't beat Bama, Bama beat Bama. Those thirteen points... thats your ball game right there. Don't think so... well, you better hit the rewind button and watch that game again... once the Tide got rolling, sure didn't take em long to catch those "overpowering" Utes. :lol:


Last I checked great teams play the whole game not spot the other team 21 points. :? When did they 'catch' the Utes exactly? Seems they tried and fell short of 'catching' them, thus the LOSS. You are digging yourself deeper and deeper with DUMB comments like "Bama beat Bama". I don't recall you saying BYU beat BYU because of 6 turnovers, WTF? You've been exposed as the ultimate BCS homer. -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utah didn't beat Bama, Bama beat Bama. Those thirteen points... thats your ball game right there. Don't think so... well, you better hit the rewind button and watch that game again... once the Tide got rolling, sure didn't take em long to catch those "overpowering" Utes. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked great teams play the whole game not spot the other team 21 points. :? When did they 'catch' the Utes exactly? Seems they tried and fell short of 'catching' them, thus the LOSS. *You are digging yourself deeper and deeper with DUMB comments like "Bama beat Bama".* I don't recall you saying BYU beat BYU because of 6 turnovers, WTF? You've been exposed as the ultimate BCS homer. -_O-
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll:

How is it wrong?? Because its not your opinion? BYU sucked... everybody and their dog knew that...oh wait... not they didn't, did they? :lol: I don't think that Bama was ranked #1 all season because of turnovers in their games but anyone that can look at that game and say Utah didn't get "caught" by Bama after the initial 21 pts wasn't watching the game and I stand by that statement... Bama settled in and all of a sudden the playing field became level very quickly. Utah wasn't the only team scoring quickly on Friday but... again with the being caught up in the hype. :roll:

Right... you want an idea how impressive the win was?? Check out ESPN.com and try to find something current on the Utes win. Only thing concerning those two teams?? Andre Smith declaring for the draft. If the Utes win was so impressive, why are all the folks that get paid to know what they're talking about done talking about it? Oh... right.... because better teams are playing. If Utah was so good, then why were they only ranked #6 going into the Sugar Bowl? You and everyone else seem to think their record makes them national champions. They were undefeated all season long... so what was the problem then? They were still the Utes, still supposedly overpowering everyone on their undefeated way to the end of the season. Nothing has changed about the Utes all season... they're just not impressive. You mind telling me when the last time was a national champ came from the 6 spot to walk away with a ring? Apparently I'm not the only one who wasn't impressed, then or now.


----------



## Riverrat77

I thought this was extremely telling.... after the huge performance the MWC put up this season, you know deserving a BCS berth and all, this is how things are listed on ESPN.com in the College Football nation.

ACC
Big 12
Big East
Big 10
Pac 10
SEC

and then, to find stories about Utah... down at the bottom you look under

Independents and "others". :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Here's a link for all of you.... read up. Even Koa Misi is realistic about where the MWC sits.... kudos to you, Mr. Misi. You are correct that it was a great season and a great win for the MWC, but you're also correct in that the win in this bowl was as good as it gets for you guys and thats great. Congratulations (seriously). I love a guy like that who knows where the top end is and when they've reached it.

Oh and commissioner of the MWC? Why do you hope the MWC doesn't have to go undefeated the next three seasons to earn the auto bid to the BCS? Here is his quote.

*"You can't do any better than being 13-0 and winning a BCS game. Do we have to do that three more times to gain automatic qualification? I hope not."*

Is it because you don't think they can hack it? You guys think I'm kidding?? Heres the link... decide for yourself.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/bowls08/n ... id=3807068


----------



## proutdoors

Why should a MWC team have to go undefeated when a BCS school can get in with 3-4 losses? That is his point. Oregon State almost went to the Rose Bowl after starting the season 2-3 and getting beat by a MWC team, if that doesn't clear up the BS of the BCS to homers like you, what will?

One other thing, Alabama's strength this year was running the football. They got behind Utah early and they NEVER got their running game going. I'm sure you mention the all world LT that wasn't playing as an excuse, but if Bama was on such a higher level that a, in your words, a 'mediocre' team that shouldn't have been a factor. Utah took Bama out of their game plan from the opening kickoff, that is why Utah BEAT Alabama! Coffee was a non-factor, and the Bama QB has never been expected to carry the Tide. They rely on solid defense and a solid running game to win games at Bama, neither of which were solid in the Sugar Bowl. 

I still HATE the U of U! :twisted: Hell now, utefan will be even more unbearable than ever. DAMNIT!


----------



## flyguy7

Riverrat what your beef anyway? You been eating paint chips? I will say it again, you have been wrong *100 of the time on your predictions this year!!!!!!!!!!!* Even almost every tide fans agree that Bama was flat out outplayed by a surprisinggly better team. They were slower off the ball on both sides of the line. The Utah secondary ate their receivers up. Their running game (supposedly the best in the country) was shut down by a faster defense. John Parker Wilson was less accurate and less mobile in the backfield than Brian Johnson, therefore getting sacked 8 times. Im not saying your clueless and don't know football, but your perspective is seriously misconstrued.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

RR, you havin' fun yet??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

flyguy7 said:


> Riverrat what your beef anyway? You been eating paint chips? I will say it again, you have been wrong 100 of the time on your predictions this year!!!!!!!!!!! *Even almost every tide fans agree that Bama was flat out outplayed by a surprisinggly better team. They were slower off the ball on both sides of the line. The Utah secondary ate their receivers up*.


Are you serious? Anytime anyone has needed to move the ball this year, they got it done against the Ute secondary. When Coffee made his touchdown catch, there was no Ute secondary within 10 yards of him. Julio Jones was open all over the place and everyone noticed how far off the recievers the corners and safeties were playing. Utahs secondary didn't shut down anyone. The way they were the most effective... blitzing from the outside, which is also why Utah got eight sacks. I will say this again.... It was a good win for Utah and it was good for the conference on a short term basis. That being said they can't expect one season, one game or one team to carry them to the next level. I'm sure the MWC commissioner realizes this and thats why he made his statement. The thing is, I don't think anyone will argue that playing in a conference like the Big 12, SEC, Pac 10 or even the Big 10 and going undefeated is going to be as easy as pulling it off against MWC opposition, so thats why even one loss teams are given more credit from those conferences than the unbeaten Utes from the MWC. If the Utes had beaten every single team they played by double digits and then lost to say, OSU or somebody like that, they'd still have been in the running for a BCS game. I truly believe that.... look at TCU, they almost did it and they got destroyed by OU. Pro, I totally agree with your last statement.


----------



## Packfish

What I saw was a team put up 31 points- a team that out coached another and a team that certainly was far superior in over all speed. You can say all you want about bama- but they were out played by a better team period.


----------



## flyguy7

> I totally agree with your last statement.


 Hmm, maybe that could be part of it. At least Pro has perspective (at least on this topic :lol: )



> Are you serious? Anytime anyone has needed to move the ball this year, they got it done against the Ute secondary.


 Well, officially the worst post ever. The Utes finish the year undefeated, yet _anyone_ can move the ball at will against them at anytime. Yet they were not beaten once this year. Do you realize how *stupid* of a thing that is to say?

I thing SSG is right, there is no way you honestly believe the BS you have put up so i'll look at it as nothing but pot stirring and let you have fun in fantasy land.


----------



## orvis1

Hey riley, what color is the sky where you live? Bama was owned by the utes flat out no excuses in every sense of the game. The utes wanted it more, were the surprisingly faster team, and sabin was out coached badly. I would have placed the utes and TCU in any of those power conferneces and would expect to be in the top 1/3 of all of them. Once again do you think that ESPN's non-hype of the game has anything to do with the fact that we did not renew our contract with them and signed with the MTN? If O.K. wins by a field goal there deserves to be a split National Champion you can't argure with 13-0 and 4 wins over top 20 programs and a win at Michigan (shows utes trying to schedule the big boys!). Oh and btw newsflash for you the Cowboys suck to, Garrett needs to be fired, and wade should be retained as D cordinator, and romo is a proven choke artist.


----------



## Riverrat77

orvis1 said:


> Hey riley, what color is the sky where you live? Bama was owned by the utes flat out no excuses in every sense of the game. The utes wanted it more, were the surprisingly faster team, and sabin was out coached badly. I would have placed the utes and TCU in any of those power conferneces and would expect to be in the top 1/3 of all of them. Once again do you think that ESPN's non-hype of the game has anything to do with the fact that we did not renew our contract with them and signed with the MTN? If O.K. wins by a field goal there deserves to be a split National Champion you can't argure with 13-0 and 4 wins over top 20 programs and a win at Michigan (shows utes trying to schedule the big boys!). Oh and btw newsflash for you the Cowboys suck to, Garrett needs to be fired, and wade should be retained as D cordinator, and romo is a proven choke artist.


Its gray... but thats probably because I live in the real world Craig. :lol: I suppose your point would be it was blue if I was a Y fan or red if I was a Utes fan? I guess it could be gray and blue because I'm a Cowboys fan? I'm a Bob Ross fan too... does that mean that even in a rainstorm I'm staring at "happy little clouds"? Not entirely sure where you're taking that but thats ok. Who's we and what contract? The MWC television contract or something? What didn't they like? That ESPN didn't make them out to be national champs or something? I don't think they should split the title if one team or the other in the championship game wins by a small margin... those teams are there (and ranked above Utah) for a reason. It just means something might need to be adjusted with the system or like somebody else said, the system might just need to be discarded and also shows that just winning your games isn't the only thing that affects who our national champion winds up being... otherwise everyone would try and run a MWC schedule. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77

seniorsetterguy said:


> RR, you havin' fun yet??? :lol: :lol:


Lovin it man... but this is how it should be. Its all a big discussion and we all think we're right. :lol: Doesn't mean one person knows anything the others don't or that one person is wrong all the time, regardless of what Flyguy tries to tell you. 

If being wrong in predictions means you know nothing, then I want to know how the Utah weather forecasters still have a job, or how that is even a profession here. :lol: I'd rank them about dead last in the BCS... wonder what the other newscasters (station homers) would think about that? They'd probably say because I have no faith in the locals that I have no idea what I'm talking about too, regardless of what any sort of stats showed or what the rest of the country thinks. :lol:



flyguy7 said:


> Well, officially the worst post ever. The Utes finish the year undefeated, yet _anyone_ can move the ball at will against them at anytime. Yet they were not beaten once this year. Do you realize how *stupid* of a thing that is to say?


Did you read any of these conversations before you jump in with your defense of the Utes? Did you watch any of the games? Did you see how wide open Bama's, OSU's, TCU's, BYU's or anyone elses receivers were in the secondary? These teams showed that the pass game was the way to roll against Utah's defense. The run game this season was pretty much a token measure against Utah's defense and yes, that was on display in the Sugar Bowl. I agree that Bama's run game was ineffective. But yeah, the games I watched (and I posted numbers showing this if you'd actually read things instead of giving some knee jerk BS response) the Utah D was a hurting unit in the secondary. Care to explain how Austin Collie (can you believe I'm bringing up a Y receiver?) set a record against an airtight Utah secondary? Their pass D is/was terrible all year.... but then, I don't know anything, regardless of what numbers show so you can disregard the stats. :roll:


----------



## flyguy7

Alright Riverrat, lets look at the stats for those two games-

Alabama --- 18-30 passing 177 yards 2 interceptions 8 sacks
BYU --- 21-41 pasing 205 yards 5 interceptions

PS - turn it on Mike Tirico and Scott Van Pelt right now :lol:


----------



## utfireman

> but then, I don't know anything


That was the smartest thing that you have said all year....


----------



## Riverrat77

utfireman said:


> but then, I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> That was the smartest thing that you have said all year....
Click to expand...

Right... way to contribute..... or is like most everything else and you just sit back with little cheapshots like this?? :roll:


----------



## orvis1

flyguy7 said:


> Alright Riverrat, lets look at the stats for those two games-
> 
> Alabama --- 18-30 passing 177 yards 2 interceptions 8 sacks
> BYU --- 21-41 pasing 205 yards 5 interceptions
> 
> PS - turn it on Mike Tirico and Scott Van Pelt right now :lol:


NICE!!!

What are they saying about the utes?


----------



## Riverrat77

Oh Flyguy... found some pass D stats for you. How does 80th out of 119 grab ya? Only UNLV and New Mexico were ranked worse in the MWC this year. Great pass defense just because they're the Utes right? I think thats what I'm supposed to say to get anything accepted by you right? Oh, I almost forgot, I have no idea what I'm talking about.... and the numbers must lie because they don't give Utah enough credit.

http://web1.ncaa.org/d1mfb/natlRank.jsp ... f&site=org

Because I'm wrong and a snooty west coastie who is a Pac 10 homer, I'd like you to check these out if you can make the time. You ought to take a look at the teams ranked oh... in the top 10. Possibly even look at the number one ranking if you can find the time. My homerism is extremely unjustified, I know. 8)

http://sportsratings.typepad.com/colleg ... fense.html


----------



## Riverrat77

flyguy7 said:


> Alright Riverrat, lets look at the stats for those two games-
> 
> Alabama --- 18-30 passing 177 yards 2 interceptions 8 sacks
> BYU --- 21-41 pasing 205 yards 5 interceptions
> 
> PS - turn it on Mike Tirico and Scott Van Pelt right now :lol:


Thats about on par with their whole season... but I already posted those numbers for you. 8)


----------



## flyguy7

I am a espn radio junkie. I would much rather listen to national radio because I think there is a lot more perspective and neutrality than the local stations. Going into the Sugar Bowl, Colin blasted the utes and predicted for them to get blown out. "Bama is too strong, too big, and too deep". Many utah listeners wrote in letters wanting him to be fired. I disagree with him obviously but I love to listen to him. Pretty levelheaded and USUALLY impartial. Utah - Bama was one of the main topics on both SVP-Tirico and the Herd. And very suprisingly is was unanimous. All agree that it was no fluke. Admitted Utah was the powerhouse they showed against Bama, and totally dominated the game. And contrary to Riverrat's opinion, the most remarkable aspect of Utah was their defensive dominance. Colin still thinks the Utes have no business with a share of the championship, but suprisingly was rallying for the mountain west to get an automatic BCS berth because the Utes have earned it, or put Utah in the PAC-10 and push the two Washington team into the Pacific Ocean where they belong (how Ironic!!!!)

I would like to see the Utes get a share of the National Championship. I think they have earned it. But Honestly I don't know if they could beat USC, Oklahoma, or Florida. Those teams are **** good football teams and are in another league above Bama. But we don't get to see that, unfortunately because of our joke of a system known as the BCS. How Texas fares tonight will have bearing on where the Utes end up. I hate OSU with a passion but will be rooting for them. That brings me to another point, the Big 10. Everyone has brought up how weak the ACC, Pac 10, and Big east were this year but what about the Big 10? This is the first year Penn state was worth a **** in some time, OSU got destroyed by USC to start the year and had 2 losses with one of the weakest schedules in the country. I love Big 10 football (Big Wolverines fan, sadly) but this conference has deteriorated so much in the past 5 years its sad.


----------



## proutdoors

Alabama would NEVER of obtained a #1 ranking during the season if they would have had to rely on the passing game to carry them to victories. It is not their strength, nor is it what they like to do. Utah won because of three main factors IMHO; 1)They jumped to an early lead 2)They shut down the running game 3)They won the turnover battle (which was a direct result of #1 and #2 being accomplished). SEC football is all about being more physical than their opponent and wearing them down and putting them away in the third/fourth quarters. Utah took that away from them from the opening bell. Alabama's defense was lost/confused when Utah was in the hurry up offense. They caught Alabama completely off guard and clueless on how to react. That reflects the coaching on BOTH teams, one was over confident in their ability to impose their will on a 'lesser' opponent(maybe they come from the northwest part of the country  ), and the other got creative and added some new wrinkles to their game plan. End result was a dominating win by the 'lesser' team.


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> Oh Flyguy... found some pass D stats for you. How does 80th out of 119 grab ya? Only UNLV and New Mexico were ranked worse in the MWC this year. Great pass defense just because they're the Utes right? I think thats what I'm supposed to say to get anything accepted by you right? Oh, I almost forgot, I have no idea what I'm talking about.... and the numbers must lie because they don't give Utah enough credit.
> 
> http://web1.ncaa.org/d1mfb/natlRank.jsp ... f&site=org
> 
> Because I'm wrong and a snooty west coastie who is a Pac 10 homer, I'd like you to check these out if you can make the time. You ought to take a look at the teams ranked oh... in the top 10. Possibly even look at the number one ranking if you can find the time. My homerism is extremely unjustified, I know. 8)
> 
> http://sportsratings.typepad.com/colleg ... fense.html


I am not going to argue with you on numbers, but I will say Scoring Defense is the worst stat out there, it is meaningless.

I can understand your position RR77, it is frustrating when the blinders are on, but you have gone to other extreme. You have given Utah some credit, thanks.  The fact is with the current BCS system we will never know how Utah would rank against the top teams. I personally think they should be ranked #2 or #3 in the nation depending on the outcome of the BCS national championship game. I think Utah is better than USC, but we will never know.

The MWC more than likely will never get respect from BCS conferences. The only way to get respect is to repeatably beat teams like Alabama. The truth is Utah is great this year, but the MWC is holding them back and a few other good teams in the MWC. I am not convinced that Utah could go undefeated in the Big 12, PAC-10, or SEC, but I think they would hold their own.


----------



## proutdoors

flyguy7 said:


> That brings me to another point, the Big 10. Everyone has brought up how weak the ACC, Pac 10, and Big east were this year but what about the Big 10? This is the first year Penn state was worth a **** in some time, OSU got destroyed by USC to start the year and had 2 losses with one of the weakest schedules in the country. I love Big 10 football (Big Wolverines fan, sadly) but this conference has deteriorated so much in the past 5 years its sad.


The Big 10 has done horrible this bowl season. And I loooooooove it! Their isn't a Big 10 team I like at all. You are right, they have slipped a peg or two in the national picture. I think the top tier programs from the MWC are every bit as good as the top tier programs from the Big 10.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That brings me to another point, the Big 10. Everyone has brought up how weak the ACC, Pac 10, and Big east were this year but what about the Big 10? This is the first year Penn state was worth a **** in some time, OSU got destroyed by USC to start the year and had 2 losses with one of the weakest schedules in the country. I love Big 10 football (Big Wolverines fan, sadly) but this conference has deteriorated so much in the past 5 years its sad.
> 
> 
> 
> The Big 10 has done horrible this bowl season. And I loooooooove it! Their isn't a Big 10 team I like at all. You are right, they have slipped a peg or two in the national picture. I think the top tier programs from the MWC are every bit as good as the top tier programs from the Big 10.
Click to expand...

+10000000


----------



## flyguy7

LOL Riverrat, you are making this too easy for me!

You might want to read the information on those links before posting. Your first link is for the 2006 season, not 2008! -BaHa!- -BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O-

I will refer to them anyway even though they are *2 season ago!!!!*

Oklahoma - #41
Cincinatti - #58
USC - #64
Texas - #99
Oklahoma St - #84
Florida - #33
Ball St - #115

Yea, these teams really sucked this year. All but two were BCS teams this year. Ball state was undefeated until the last game of the year and Oklahoma st had a good season in the most dominant Conference in the NCAA this year (big 12)


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> I personally think they should be ranked #2 or #3 in the nation depending on the outcome of the BCS national championship game. I think Utah is better than USC, but we will never know. The MWC more than likely will never get respect from BCS conferences. The only way to get respect is to repeatably beat teams like Alabama. The truth is Utah is good this year, but the MWC is holding them back. I am not convinced that Utah could go undefeated in the Big 12, PAC-10, or SEC, but I think they would hold their own.


I agree with you. I think thats actually where they'll wind up when its all said and done, at least a couple spots up. You're right that they won't get respect until they are consistently one of the top teams. Love it or hate it, thats just how it is. :| I think it would be interesting to see how Utah, BYU or TCU would fare if they jumped ship and went Pac 10 or Big 12. The weak teams in the MWC definitely hold teams back in good years, no doubt there. It'll be interesting to see how BYU fares early next year. In another topic I think it was W2U that said they'd get respect if they were in the ACC or Big East. If they were consistently undefeated year after year, just beating the tar out of people, I could see that but if they have bad years then it wouldn't be any better than their situation here.

On the links... Google sucks. :lol: I'll get some current ones for you if I can find em. ESPN has all the offensive stuff you could ever want but defensive stats (other than interceptions) are about as elusive as respect for MWC teams. 8)

Here you go.... doesn't help much. They moved up 50 spots and Wyoming and TCU are ranked above them. This probably isn't real surprising but BYU was ranked the lowest in the MWC.

http://web1.ncaa.org/d1mfb/natlRank.jsp ... f&site=org


----------



## GaryFish

In the whole Bama vs. Utah discussion, other season stats really mean diddly squat! Isn't the only stat that matters in comparing these two teams 31-17? Forget about schedules. Forget about where they rank in punt returns on artificial turf in night games. None of that matters. 

THE UTES DOMINATED ALABAMA IN THE SUGAR BOWL. 

It doesn't matter who else they played. It doesn't matter who played in a tougher conference. It doesn't matter who played more ranked teams. In direct head-to-head competition on a "neutral" field, Utah SPANKED Alabama. 

Any attempt to minimize that is just whining. 

(I can't believe I wrote that, seeing that I HATE the UTES but I've got to call it like it is!)


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> In the whole Bama vs. Utah discussion, other season stats really mean diddly squat! Isn't the only stat that matters in comparing these two teams 31-17? Forget about schedules. Forget about where they rank in punt returns on artificial turf in night games. None of that matters.
> 
> THE UTES DOMINATED ALABAMA IN THE SUGAR BOWL.
> 
> It doesn't matter who else they played. It doesn't matter who played in a tougher conference. It doesn't matter who played more ranked teams. In direct head-to-head competition on a "neutral" field, Utah SPANKED Alabama.
> 
> Any attempt to minimize that is just whining.
> 
> (*I can't believe I wrote that, seeing that I HATE the UTES but I've got to call it like it is!*)


It felt good didn't it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You are absolutely right! On January 3rd 2008, the U was better than Alabama.


----------



## STEVO

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You are absolutely right! On January 3rd 2008, the U was better than Alabama.


I agree, the Utes were much better than Alabama last year too!!!!! :lol:


----------



## flyguy7

Now tonights dilemma: I hate Ohio State with a passion but a Texas Loss would be beneficial for Utah. What to do what to do!


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it will happen.

Oops, just as I hit "submit" the OSU QB makes a near touchdown run.... 8 minutes to go, they will have to score a touchdown and a 2 pt conversion to tie the score.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Holy Mackerel...It is going to happen. A little more than 2 minutes left and OSU leads, conversion pending....no good, but still 21-17.

We'll see what Texas can do with 2:05 to go and 2 timeouts left.


Turns out they did plenty. 24-21 Texas, leaving OSU 16 seconds to score at least a field goal. Not impossible!

Texas 24, OSU 21...Final :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

tex take the lead.


----------



## Riverrat77

Way to be Texas.... Congrats Buggz.


----------



## Huge29

http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/coll ... 459.column
Utah gives BCS another black eye

Peter Schmuck
January 4, 2009

News item: Utah improved to 13-0 with a solid, 31-17 victory over No.4 Alabama in the Sugar Bowl on Friday night, which should further energize calls for a playoff system to determine the Football Bowl Subdivision national championship.

My take: I think so. The Utes soundly defeated a team that was No.1 in the Associated Press Top25, the USA Today coaches poll and the Bowl Championship Series rankings for five of the final six weeks of the regular season. If you take the "C" out of BCS, you'll get my opinion of the current system.


----------



## jahan

Here is an interesting read.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-utah010509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## HighNDry

Looks like Riverratt77 would fit right in with that bunch. That's the same BS he's been spewing.


----------



## BIGBEAN

I think Riverrat77 has been drinking to much water out at Easton.

Riverratt77 wrote


> After the water we use in some of our anodizing (adding color to some of our aluminum products) and cooling processes goes through treatment and filters and becomes wastewater that we run out of the factory... its actually much cleaner than the SLC drinking water. In fact, its almost completely purified. Pretty cool little nugget. If you were to walk through our anodizing department or just the aluminum part of the plant in general and smell the chemicals and stuff they use in there, you'd never EVER think about drinking water run through there but its actually tested a bunch and is quite safe oddly enough.


----------



## Riverrat77

HighNDry said:


> Looks like Riverratt77 would fit right in with that bunch. That's the same BS he's been spewing.


Ummm yeah, except that I actually watched and/or went to the games. :roll: Guess its BS if your team is on the outside looking in.


----------

